
What's New in Google Chrome 12? - keyle
http://www.sitepoint.com/whats-new-in-google-chrome-12/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=whats-new-in-google-chrome-12
======
temptemptemp13
Nice de-obfuscation! Though I'm guessing they don't detect packers etc.
<http://jsbeautifier.org/> will remain a bookmark.

~~~
paulirish
It uses uglifyjs and parse-js to prettyprint the js, so its pretty much
functionally equivalent to what jsbeautifier is doing. Other than specifying
tab size, I don't think jsbeautifier gets you any advantages here.

------
barredo
Google Chrome 13 changelog:

* Fixed an issue with the version number. It showed 11 where it should be 12.

:-)

------
argos
they discontinued google gears support. yesterday when I tried to access
Remember the milk (as a chrome-web-app) and it showed me an error message,
when I tried to install the plug-in it said that it wasn't supported.

this is one of the disadvantages of the automatic update process I guess.

------
tnorthcutt
On Chrome 13.0.782.24 this doesn't seem to work: <http://cl.ly/7euY>. Is
anyone else using the dev channel able to replicate this behavior?

~~~
simonsarris
On Chrome 13 it is instead a button at the bottom of the inspector.

It looks like this: { }

~~~
tnorthcutt
Thank you.

------
tibor_a
Javascript de-obfuscation FTW :-).

------
gardarh
Finally! A feature so blindingly obvious but missing from all browsers: Native
print to PDF

~~~
mziulu
Am I missing something? It's there in Firefox, at least on Linux - can't speak
for Windows though.

~~~
gardarh
Whoops, huge misunderstanding. Apparently this is natively supported by the
print dialog in Mac OS X too. I don't usually use Macs but I do now so I
thought this was a novelty.

However the print/save feature mentioned in TFA only applies to PDF
documents... It doesn't allow you to directly save webpages as PDFs which was
what I thought.

Nevertheless it's not possible to save webpages to pdf natively on Windows
without software printers such as pdfcreator. That hasn't changed... but would
be a nice feature :)

~~~
mziulu
I see. I didn't know Windows didn't get that feature. I guess we still need
pdfcreator and friends then!

------
tybris
Version 12 and still no print preview?

~~~
Gormo
It's there, but not yet enabled by default.

If you want to try it, go to about:flags, and set it to enabled.

~~~
tybris
I had it enabled for a while, but it never worked, which was pretty annoying
when wanting to print a boarding pass.

